# Any Tips on Lifting a Table Saw?



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm building a new table saw base, and I'm at a point where I need to move it around a couple of times before it's ready to be permanently set... Problem is I'm by myself right now (wife's out of town for awhile, not that she would be much help). It's a Craftsman contractor saw, and mega-heavy. Or should I just call the kid a couple doors down to come over? Twenty some odd years ago, I did setup this saw myself... but no way, no how this time around.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

With your legs! Lol just teasing. I've always been the guy my friends/family calls when a heavy lift is needed. But damn does it suck when I need the rare help. 

I'm no help at all but couldn't pass up the laugh. Good luck.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use the saw itself like a lever*

How high do you need to raise it? A few inches or a few feet?
If it's just a few inches then you can lift one end and kick a block under it to keep it up. Then repeat at the opposite end.
If it's a few feet, then either use a chain fall, ratchet hoist or get a helper.....1/2 the weight is always better. :yes:

If you have to move it around, get a cheap dolly at HF and save your back. You can't buy the casters separately for what the whole dolly costs.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Toolmaann said:


> I'm building a new table saw base, and I'm at a point where I need to move it around a couple of times before it's ready to be permanently set... Problem is I'm by myself right now (wife's out of town for awhile, not that she would be much help). It's a Craftsman contractor saw, and mega-heavy. Or should I just call the kid a couple doors down to come over? Twenty some odd years ago, I did setup this saw myself... but no way, no how this time around.


Only you can answer that question. Who owes you favors? Who is friendly at helping? Who do you feel comfortable asking to help?

Do not try to do it yourself.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That type of lifting depends on leverage and the advantage of using a fulcrum. For example if you need to elevate the whole saw 6", place 6" spacers at the front and rear corners. Handle the saw from the sides (if it has wings), it's wider that way and will give the leverage.

Lift one side and slide the spacers underneath. Go to the other side, and lift the saw and it will rock over on the spacers already there (fulcrum), and then place the other two spacers underneath.









 







.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you have a small floor jack? I've moved mine around by putting a 4 x 4 between the jack and the bottom of the table, lifting it up and using pipe under the saw for rollers.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

If you have a creeper for working on cars lift up one side and set it on sideways creeper and then pick up other side and move it.


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Took my own advise and called up the young man from a couple doors over. He was out playing a round of golf today, so I had to wait a few hours. Got it all mounted up, and I'll throw up a pic of what I built after I get a couple coats of paint on it.

Thanks all!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Not that it has a dang thing to do with your original query but........


We have a 14/16" TS that,for whatever reason occasionally needs to have its table lifted(mainly maintenance)....We have two ways of doing it.The first is rather cumbersome and involves a "knock-down" custom-built frame that rolls over and with its framework,allows us to hoist up the top.This would be if the top needs to be transfer'd somewhere else.

The other is a touch,"goofy" but hey?It's simply a pce of steel that bridges between two joist's over the TS.On this,we attach a chain-fall,thereby lifting top up....do maint,lower top.


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

This is what I came up with... I was tired of fighting the original base that came with the saw (seen in the background here). The wheels had deteriorated passed the point of saving, so I rebuilt it (minus the wheels) and will now use it as a base for my benchtop planer.











I built a gate into the new base so as to access the dust collection port on the bottom of the saw. I'm happy with the new base, and as I must use the garage to park cars, it give me the portability we need.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

nice job on the base! Did you use locking casters? If not, how do you intend to stabilize the base when in use?


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> nice job on the base! Did you use locking casters? If not, how do you intend to stabilize the base when in use?


No locking casters on it yet.... Didn't have any in the garage. I was figuring on "chocking" the wheels until I'm able to grab a set somewhere. I also am looking into getting a set of those locking lifts that would lift the base off the ground. Just haven't found anything affordable yet.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks good, though locking wheels are a must I would say. I have moved a few of these saws and I have usually done it solo. So far so good, but not amongst my wisest decisions. I have a plastic Craftsman toolbox that sits about 2/3 as tall as the stock base that comes with the 113.****** saws. The tool box has a 45 degree groove across the length of the top that I can tip one edge into and kinda lock it in place. Each time that I have moved them, it has also involved flipping the saw over...which adds to the fun. If a helper isn't available, another option is to remove the wings. That will shed close to 50lbs between both of the cast iron wings.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

You might consider this modification to the base...


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats pretty slick... Thanks!


----------

